
Yes - The Post PC era has started and why I doubt the PC World report - Arkid
http://microreviews.org/yes-the-post-pc-era-has-started-and-why-i-doubt-the-pc-world-report/
======
Vicky123
very true indeed !!! sometimes it is better to unlearn rather than learn....
Unlearn ------> PC reach-----------------------> Post PC devices !!!

~~~
Nick_a_a
And yet, these post PC devices need a PC to sync it all.

~~~
Arkid
The post PC era has just arrived. iPhone 5 will have over the air OS upgrade.
Music on the cloud is coming soon too.

